# What to do with the kids during PCD? (ages 3.5 and 5?)



## Brian425 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am going to pick up my X5 on 8/25. I will be with my wife and kids. I would love to have the boys in the vehicles for some of the activities; but, I understand that there may be rules about children.

What can I expect for the boys? How much can they be involved?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's a section of the e-mail the Performance Center sent me:

Important Information:
• The delivery program is designed for you and one guest.
• Your delivery day will start at 8am and conclude around 3pm.
• Participants must present a valid driver’s license (participants 15 to 17 years of age must be accompanied by a legal guardian).
o Child care services are not available. If your guest is a child under the age of 12, you will be required to accompany them in our café and will not be able to participate in the BMW factory tour or any driving activities during the day. 
o No pets are allowed at the BMW Performance Center and the Marriott hotel.
• Dress code is casual and comfortable. Completely enclosed shoes (no high heels, sandals, or clogs) are required.
• European Delivery customers, who have already taken delivery of their vehicle in Europe, will not receive a vehicle overview during re-delivery.


----------



## necromancer (Sep 7, 2010)

They can't be involved at all. Someone will have to stay with them at all times in the cafeteria. Your best bet is to get a late check out at hotel and have them go swimming with you or wife.

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Do a search in this forum. I've read of one or two ' festers who live nearby and have done some babysitting duties for fellow 'festers.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Bimmer App


----------



## Brian425 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe I will just do the driving portion and head out after lunch. I can understand the liability concrens for the driving postion. I don't completely understand the exclusion from the factory tour (again, I would assume liability issues). My kids are regularly in a machine shop and love to see big machines. I think they would have loved the tour.


----------



## necromancer (Sep 7, 2010)

Next time, forego the X models and do European delivery. Kids 4 and up welcome on Munich tour. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


----------



## Brian425 (Apr 27, 2011)

If BMW had an M5, there is a very strong possibility I would be driving one. My wife will not drive a SAV/SUV, so there needed to be money left for a car for her in the near future.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Brian425 said:


> Maybe I will just do the driving portion and head out after lunch. I can understand the liability concrens for the driving postion. I don't completely understand the exclusion from the factory tour (again, I would assume liability issues). My kids are regularly in a machine shop and love to see big machines. I think they would have loved the tour.


Do the driving portion in the morning -- about 8:00-10:30, take delivery of your car (request first group ahead of time), have lunch from 12:00-1:00, Hot Laps in the M5 (you don't get to drive, but it's great fun), then around 1:30, head on out when the others head over for the factory tour. You will just miss the off-road portion of the driving in the X5 which takes place after the factory tour.

They have plenty of cookies in the cafeteria to keep the kids busy.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

There are many fun things to do in Greenville for kids. Of course your wife would need to go with them, but off the top of my head: there is a great interactive childrens museaum, Frankies fun park, a nice zoo and the Falls Park/OP Taylors toy store/Mast General store lots of pizza/ice cream shops in Downtown. School will be in by then so it will not be crowded. If you want to do the whole tour and your wife will take the kids, there will be more than enough to keep them entertained. N4S


----------



## Brian425 (Apr 27, 2011)

We may have a solution. Our nanny may come. We just need to figure out what we need to do to rent another room.


----------

